# Official Apple Store Opening March 16th



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

According to this article from the Dubai Chronicle, Apple will be opening an official Apple Store in the Virgin Megastore at the Mall of the Emirates on March 16th.

It will include a real Genius bar, Apple staff, etc. 

:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would be interested in what 'apple' staff means...


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would be interested in what 'apple' staff means...


Approved drones from the Mothership in Cupertino. 

Seriously though, well-trained, engaged, friendly, professional staff who are knowledgable, and can do more than pick up the box and read aloud to you what is written on it. Or at least that's been my experience in the Apple stores I've visited, even in the notoriously customer service-averse London.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Apple trained staff should be an improvement. I've always found the apple staff at the store on regent st in London really knowledgeable and helpful. Although as we know these things don't always transfer well to the UAE 

Will be interesting to see if the prices remain ridiculous eg AED 150 for the White earphones in iStyle..


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

That is great news!!! Thanks for posting. :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where's this gonna be?


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

finally )


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Where's this gonna be?


ARI,

From TheStegg's original post:

*"in the Virgin Megastore at the Mall of the Emirates"*


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

TheStegg said:


> According to this article from the Dubai Chronicle, Apple will be opening an official Apple Store in the Virgin Megastore at the Mall of the Emirates on March 16th.
> 
> It will include a real Genius bar, Apple staff, etc.
> 
> :clap2:


The article in the dubai Chronicle isn't accurate. Here's the proper version:

gulfnews : Rumours take the bite out of Apple store launch

So the Virgin store won't have a genuis bar


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is stupid! Don't we kind of already have an "Apple shop"? Hell we have iStyle which is about 80% Apple and sells Apple stuff. Also considering how much/little staff here are paid, just how dedicated and how well trained will these "consultants" be?

I guess the horrendous markup prices on Apple products here justifies and pays off the cost of starting this "shop" up.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nola said:


> The article in the dubai Chronicle isn't accurate. Here's the proper version:
> 
> gulfnews : Rumours take the bite out of Apple store launch
> 
> So the Virgin store won't have a genuis bar


So just another marketing gimmick from a Dubai concern - doesn't Virgin already have an area dedicated to Apple stuff??!!
At least by a misleading press release they have now gained some eyeballs and people who didn't know earlier are aware that Virgin sells Apple stuff - big deal


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

"You're not a genius, you work in a shop, get over yourself."


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> "You're not a genius, you work in a shop, get over yourself."


Hey, Einstein was a minor government functionary for awhile .

So I get the impression that the Dubai Chronicle isn't known for being a shining example of journalistic integrity (read: its bull****). 

Being new to the area, what are the reliable news sources? I like Al Jazeera English a lot, but not sure about print media.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Didn't Einstein work in a patent office and that's how he stole all his great ideas? I know this to be true because I saw it on Family Guy


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Bottom line ... If it's an official apple store that provides apple customer service and apple warranty, then I'm all for it... Perhaps it'll bring down the mark up in this country ... Also, maybe everyone else can learn a thing or two about customer service... It's really that simple.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with others, I highly doubt it's an official Apple Retail Store like most of us are used to back home. If it was, Apple would be here doing it, not leaving it to Virgin. Apple is very brand protective and hands-on, they would never let another retailer set up their shop.


----------



## Marle (Oct 28, 2010)

... and i paid USD30 more for wireless keyboard.. stupid me...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

This is NOT an official apple store ... sorry OP .... 

It still is an Apple section on the virgin store ... warranties ... etc .. .still need to be taken elsewhere ... 

Customer Service .. well ... dont get me started.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Apple staff my as* - more Hi Sir Maam's....


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah guys, I know. The forum won't let you edit comments or titles after a while, so as much as I'd like to change it, I can't.

It sucks when a news org doesn't fact check their stories.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you shed more light on this Apple markup?

I have got myself a shiny new MacBook Pro ahead of departure...but are you all recommending that if we're considering an iPad we should purchase at home (USA for me), in advance of departure, rather than wait and see?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I went today to iStyle. 159 dirham for an official apple ipod wall charger or 109 dirhams for a non-apple one. Sorry but the iPod itself cost me only double that in the UK. Ridiculous.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OldFarmer said:


> Can you shed more light on this Apple markup?
> 
> I have got myself a shiny new MacBook Pro ahead of departure...but are you all recommending that if we're considering an iPad we should purchase at home (USA for me), in advance of departure, rather than wait and see?


Yes - that's what I would recommend. Apple products generally cost quite a bit more than the US here.

Pickup an iPad from the US if you are looking to buy one soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

w_man said:


> Yes - that's what I would recommend. Apple products generally cost quite a bit more than the US here.
> 
> Pickup an iPad from the US if you are looking to buy one soon.


Yes, I agree. And the new iPad, which comes out on Mar. 25, probably won't be available here for a few months after that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> This is stupid! Don't we kind of already have an "Apple shop"? Hell we have iStyle which is about 80% Apple and sells Apple stuff. Also considering how much/little staff here are paid, just how dedicated and how well trained will these "consultants" be?
> 
> I guess the horrendous markup prices on Apple products here justifies and pays off the cost of starting this "shop" up.


iStyle is an authorised reseller. I have had very good experience with the one on Jumeirah Beach Road. I was having problems with the disc drive on my laptop, they sent it off to the authorised service centre, and I had it back in a few days good as new. The staff at that store there are very knowledgeable as well. I don't know if they are considered "consultants" though


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

How nice!
It is a great brand.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nola said:


> iStyle is an authorised reseller. I have had very good experience with the one on Jumeirah Beach Road. I was having problems with the disc drive on my laptop, they sent it off to the authorised service centre, and I had it back in a few days good as new. The staff at that store there are very knowledgeable as well. I don't know if they are considered "consultants" though


Prices are not very competitive though. Bought mid-2010 from them, and saw early 2011 version at the same price on Ebay.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If you can ... Buy your apple products from the motherland ... Apple honors their international warranty. 

I had a precious gen MacBook pro 17 ... Fans were wearing out after almost a year if owning it ... Called apple care ... They sent me the current generation .... Can anybody beat that???

Also, they sent me a shuffle that I didn't have to return cuz the one I had stopped working ... Well cuz of my fault ... 

So ... Why deal with the markup and the horrid customer (un)service. 

Just my $0.02 ....


----------



## SimonB33 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm moving over shortly, and on about my 5th iPhone 4 as Apple keep having to replace it, is there no Apple shop to do this in Dubai at all?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

SimonB33 said:


> I'm moving over shortly, and on about my 5th iPhone 4 as Apple keep having to replace it, is there no Apple shop to do this in Dubai at all?


Good luck with that ... you might as well ship your iPhone 4 all the way to the US for service / replacement.

Which issues causes replacement?


----------



## SimonB33 (Feb 26, 2011)

Broken home button, cracked back, another broken home button, and the last one just bricked itself for no reason - I am actually very careful with them!

It's so easy in the UK just walk in and get a new one straight away


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Same with the Apple Stores in the US ... I once brought a dripping wet iPhone ... wwalked out with a brand new unit.


----------

